# Logan - On Digital HD May 16 and 4K Ultra HD™, Blu-ray™ and DVD May 23



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment brings Hugh Jackman’s celebrated seventeen-year run as Wolverine to a close when the box office phenomenon Logan arrives on Digital HD on May 16 and 4K Ultra HD™, Blu-ray™ and DVD May 23. Sir Patrick Stewart (X-Men: Days of Future Past, Star Trek: The Next Generation), Stephen Merchant (Hello Ladies, The Office), Boyd Holbrook (Narcos) and newcomer Dafne Keen join Jackman in the iconic character’s final chapter, directed by James Mangold (The Wolverine, Walk the Line).
> 
> Touting an R-rating, allowing fans to finally see Logan’s legendary berserk rage unleashed, Mangold brings a visceral and gritty realism to the story, based on one of Marvel Comics’ most popular characters. In the near future, a weary Logan (Hugh Jackman) cares for an ailing Professor X (Patrick Stewart) in a hideout on the Mexican border. But Logan’s attempts to hide from the world and his legacy are upended when a young mutant (Dafne Keen) arrives, being pursued by dark forces.
> In addition to nearly 90 minutes of original content, including deleted scenes and a behind-the-scenes documentary, the Blu-ray™ will also include Logan Noir, a black and white version of the film that gives the acclaimed story an all-new look.
> ...


----------

